
Core.Typed Adds an Optional Type System to Clojure - austengary
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/10/core-typed
======
ambrosebs
The information on what needs annotating isn't quite complete: loops and some
other macros need annotations.

I'm probably responsible for the thinking that annotations are only needed for
"top levels and function parameters". I usually forget about the other ones,
but I think those two are the most significant.

~~~
systems
is there any feedback from rich hickey on your work on core.typed, are you
guys aligned on how it should be designed/implemented?

~~~
ambrosebs
Rich hasn't been directly involved, aside from providing encouragement.

Almost all the design/implementation work was done via Typed Racket anyway. I
stole a lot of it and spent most of the time on Clojure-specific problems.

~~~
Kototama
How was it decided that it will be part of core contrib?

~~~
puredanger
Ambrose proposed it and the Clojure core team accepted it.

